# Swapping Out MK5 Tiptronic Tranny for MK4 6-Speed Manual?



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've heard a MK4 manual 6-speed tranny is a bolt-for-bolt replacement for my '08 MKV tiptronic tranny. Assuming that is true, the only major issue would then be wiring, including ECU replacement.

Does anybody have personal experience with a project like this, or have any suggestions/warnings?

Point me to any similar thread you know of, thanks.


----------



## mabbonizio186 (Oct 15, 2006)

I have not done a mk5 manual swap, but have done a mk3 one. A lot of people will say "easy as cake!" or "I could do this with my eyes closed!".. While it is basically removing parts and replacing them it is very involved. A lot goes into the clutch/shifter install that people do not think about, such as dropping parts of the exhaust that are generally seized together and a huge annoyance. Not a big deal when your replacing a muffler, but when you've wrestled with a transmission for an hour the last thing you want to do is deal with 3 rusty bolts for half a day. 

The mk4 trans may bolt right up (I believe you have to shave some of the bell housing though). It is best to buy a donor car, there will be many parts you'll need that you won't even realize until you get in the thick of it. I would say if you have the space, time (give it two weeks if you have a day job), patience, and can find a donor car that you can *test drive * (don't want to do all that work to find out the trans has issues) then go for it. :thumb up:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Many transmissions are direct bolt-ons, including the 02m that you mention. Basically any mk4/mk5/mk6 tranny will bolt up with minimal modification. The swap is pretty much bolt-on, although there are a couple of bellhousing to engine bolts that need to be custom. You will, of course, need the manual axles/starter/shifter and all that stuff. If you plan very well ahead, you can have every nut and bolt you need. Having a parts car would be great, but not necessary. UM should be able to handle any ECU changes. There are just a couple of wiring changes (clutch position sensor and reverse light sensor if you like) that I'm currently in the process of doing that are slightly complicated, but not that bad.


----------



## fkutnar (Jun 3, 2015)

TrillyPop said:


> Many transmissions are direct bolt-ons, including the 02m that you mention. Basically any mk4/mk5/mk6 tranny will bolt up with minimal modification. The swap is pretty much bolt-on, although there are a couple of bellhousing to engine bolts that need to be custom. You will, of course, need the manual axles/starter/shifter and all that stuff. If you plan very well ahead, you can have every nut and bolt you need. Having a parts car would be great, but not necessary. UM should be able to handle any ECU changes. There are just a couple of wiring changes (clutch position sensor and reverse light sensor if you like) that I'm currently in the process of doing that are slightly complicated, but not that bad.


How would axles work them I'm a noob

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Ask thygreyt if he's still around. He did an auto to manual swap but he used a MK5 GTI trans. I also did a 6-speed swap, but it was 5-speed to 6-speed so I had a much different time then he did.


----------



## Vw hoarder (9 mo ago)

So I’m currently in the middle of doing a 5 speed off a 1.8t mk4 into a mk5 2.5 and for the swap you need to have mk4 shifter and cables, mk4 clutch tdi or 1.8t are the same clutch so what ever you get the best deal on, mk4 clutch petal assembly which requires some cutting of the firewall and bending of the studs, then you need mk5 manual hubs, then you need someone that can turn the auto ecu into a manual one, currently trying to figure out speed sensor


----------

